# The Legand passes



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

Although technically he was my Grandpa, he raised me as his son and I have always felt that from him. He's the only father figure I've ever known since before I met my FIL. Thus why I decided to change my last name to Cowdell 25 years ago. He will be dearly missed.
I thought I'd throw this out there in case anyone may have known Jesse Cowdell.
He lived in Riverton his entire life.

https://www.broomheadfuneralhome.co...Y2rvGjjxaW4n-mzVysjyQTcVxzBtSHENd30_ZEL3HbDwI


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

Sorry to hear. Always tough to lose a parent.


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

Sorry for your loss. I hope you are able to find solace in celebrating his life with friends and family.


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Sorry for your loss - hero’s are hard to find and harder to lose.


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

I didn't know him, but I really enjoyed the old photo attached to his obituary. Sorry for your loss.


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

Sorry to hear this. My condolences 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sheepassassin (Mar 23, 2018)

Sorry for your loss... him being from Riverton his whole life, I wonder if he knew my grandparents and their family. They also lived there for an eternity. Just guessing, but they Probably shared the same deer hunting spots as well over the years.


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

RIP.
Always hard to lose a loved one. At least you have some good memories.


----------



## stillhunterman (Feb 15, 2009)

Really sorry to hear of your loss ridge. Morn and miss him as needed, then celebrate his life as I know you can...


----------



## 7mm Reloaded (Aug 25, 2015)

sorry to hear this. I wish you the best to get through this. It will get easier with time


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Sorry for your loss. He surely left a legacy and it will live on with 32 great grandkids! I wish your family piece, and love.


----------



## one4fishing (Jul 2, 2015)

Sorry for your loss man.


----------



## brisket (Mar 3, 2015)

Oh, man, I’m sorry ridge. It’s no fun to loose a loved one. Hang in there.


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

Very sorry for your loss. It is so hard to lose family. 
Especially when you have been so close to him. 
That type of relationship is such a blessing to have.


----------



## AJ13 (Apr 28, 2015)

Sorry for your loss. Sending my condolences


----------



## neverdrawn (Jan 3, 2009)

My condolences. He'll live on through you as I'm certain he felt you were as much his son and you felt he was your father. Prayers for the family and loved ones.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

So sorry Ridge, prayers for you and yours


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

Sorry to hear this. My condolences to you and your family.


----------



## Wasatch Wings (Sep 29, 2015)

Very sorry for his passing. Sounds like a great man. Keep living his legacy.


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

Thanks for all the kind words.
I spoke at the funeral and it sure brought back a lot of forgotten memories while preparing for the talk.


----------



## Califbowmen (Jul 1, 2008)

My condolences to you and your family!! Any loss is difficult!! Cherish all the memories and remember he will be with you wherever you are!!


----------

